# Email as MS backup



## Astro Pen (Jan 8, 2022)

(Maybe everybody does this already but I'll post it anyway.)
Text files are very small. (2 modest length novels will fit on an old floppy disk.) So if you are, say, on holiday and want to back up your work in case your laptop gets stolen, just email your MS to your second email address and it's safely stored elsewhere.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 8, 2022)

I don’t think you’d even need to send it. I’m pretty sure it would be saved in your draft folder once you’ve created the message (although I’ve never actually tried it).


----------



## Garfunkel (Jan 8, 2022)

Foxbat said:


> I don’t think you’d even need to send it. I’m pretty sure it would be saved in your draft folder once you’ve created the message (although I’ve never actually tried it).



This is definitely the case in Gmail, as I do this pretty regularly with different bits and pieces.


----------



## farntfar (Jan 8, 2022)

Foxbat said:


> I’m pretty sure it would be saved in your draft folder


Which is fine if your draft folder is online.
If you're using an old version of outlook, for example, your draft foldeer may be on the pc that just got stolen.

On the other hand, if you're using Office 365 etc, the file is probably saved to the cloud anyway.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 8, 2022)

I probably should have mentioned, I use BT email and can access the draft folder from any device simply by logging in to my email account. I haven’t used Outlook for years.


----------



## Ursa major (Jan 8, 2022)

Foxbat said:


> I don’t think you’d even need to send it. I’m pretty sure it would be saved in your draft folder once you’ve created the message


I use Outlook (well, the online version that used to be hotmail... and still is, as far as my email address is concerned) and I find that this is the fastest** way of sending images from my phone to my laptop. A new mail in creation automatically becomes a draft, and is thus automatically available to my laptop (and/or my desktop, if I happen to be using it at the time). And, of course, the image is stored by Hotmail Outlook until I delete the draft (which I tend to do as soon as I've filed a copy).

** - Apart from anything else, my laptop and phone take an inordinately long time to suss out that they should be linked when I connect them using a USB cable... to the extent that the first time I tried to do this, I thought it wasn't working at all, so gave up after a few minutes.


----------



## Margaret Note Spelling (Jan 10, 2022)

Yeah, I back up files that way pretty often. I also transfer smaller files between devices via email when my laptop isn't cooperating with my mobile. (I learned the hard way that Gmail doesn't send files larger than 25Mb. )


----------

